# Tuning CBeebies on Sky



## Firehead (5 Jul 2007)

Anybody know the details to tune the CBeebies channel in Sky, I've tuned in all the other additional channels but I don't have the frequences etc for this channel.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2007)

? For example.


----------



## Firehead (5 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the info Clubman.


----------

